# Smoking Taillights with R/C Car Tint Spray?



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

I was wondering If I could smoke my tailights with tint spray from a local hobby shop for R/C cars? I know about the stuff like VHT etc. but I have a can of the tint for my R/C truck and I barely used it,so I have a full can. Since my car isn't running right now I was thinking of a clean non-rice looking mod to my taillights. And another question after I spray this on , then I spray clearcoat, right?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

yes you can use your r/c sprey. You can put on Clear Coat if you want your tails to look shiny, either way it will not damage your tail-lights. Be sure not to get too dark though


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

*ok*

Alright thanks. Yea I'll make sure not to get to dark. The last thing I need when I get a my engine put in is to have someone rear end me and then its my fault for having lights to dark to see. And what type of clearcoat should I use? I have heard of some people using pearl and some others or should I just use regular clearcoat? What is the advatages of clearcoat? is it like you said just makes it shiny or does it give it a little protection too. Because I might just smoke them without clearcoat then when I get my engine in I'll have the time to run to the store to get some clearcoat.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

well clear coat will get it to look shiny and give it some protection from rain/snow/wind/maybe sunlight.

Just like glossing something..... but it wont chip as easily or scratch. 

I have never heard of Pearl Clearcoat, but I would just go normal clear coat.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

*k*

OK, thanks. I dont have to worry about snow since im in florida but I do care about it getting scratched and of course we get alot of sunlight ,so maybe it will do a little bit of protection for that and the fact that I want it to be glossy.

I dont know if pearl is a clearcoat or not, but I thought it was. 

But again, thanks. I appreciate your help.

B132nr


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

youre probably thinking of candy apple clear coat, which has ultra fine grade metal flakes in it,


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

Maybe I was. I saw some blue pearl the other day at Wal-Mart and was wondering how that would look like on the headlights, not that I would do it , but if I was going for the show look I was just wondering. Do you think it would have the effect like on some of those civic headlights that look super clear with a little bit of purple blueish tint to them? but it would be blue instead. 

This was just a thought.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

That's how I tinted my tails...


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

You didn't smoke the back up lights? Did you do it for a certain reason or you just like the way it looks? 

GA16DESentraXE,I used to look at your site all the time a long time ago. It was the first site I found with a hooked up sentra. Then I lost it and now I found it again. I think its pretty informative.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

he did the reverse liek that for no apperant reason, except that its just for design. YOU DO NOT have to leave the reverse lights clear and unpainted. Its entirely your choice


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

ya, its all preference. you can check my site and check out my tails, mine are completely smoked out.

you can never get too dark


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Prox, don't go telling people why I did what. LOL, j/k... I left the reverse lights clear cuz after spending the extra money for hyperwhites, I wanted to be able to see them. Hehe.

B132nr, Thanks! I just did a new write up on doing your timing (Thanks, AznVirus ^_^ ), and I'll soon be doing one on building your own CAI. BOH.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

ha sorry GA16DESentraXE... i just read your site and figured why you left the reverse like that.. also with common sense. 

Just had to let him know.

BTW where can you get that model tint sprey? Cause its not @WalMart... hmm where o where


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Er, I think I got mine at Hobby Lobby (Don't know if they're across the country though). Most hobby shops that have a decent model section should have it.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

No wait, I take that back... I *did* get it at WalMart... I dunno about where you live, but in Oklahoma, every one and their dog shops there (woo ********) so most of our WalMarts are Supercenters, and they have a ton of crap.

Boh.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

*yea a hobby shop*

Yea I got mine from a local hobby shop called "Hobby World".
I doubt they are near you because I think they are family owned. But any local hobby shop should have it in the R/C section where the R/C paint is or atleast thats where I found mine. I got mine orginally for my traxxas stampede R/C truck, but ended up using like 1/4 of the can so I basically have a whole can left and I have had it for a while and just decided to see if I can put it to some kinda of use.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

I got one more question. So you dont have to take out the tail lights you can just mask ofe the car with newspaper and whatnot? I got this question for reading GA16DESentraXE's page on his how to section. Since you(GA16DESentraXE) said you masked off everything and said nothing about taking out the lights I wasnt sure if you took them out and then maske off the lights or did you leave them in then masked off everthing.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

you can keep the tail-lights in the car.. just mask off everything...

All you have to do is sprey the tails.. why would you have to take the lights out?


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

It could be a little easier if you could take them out. But today I sprayed the left tail light and left the lights in the car. It looks extremely good and one of my friends came by and he said it looked bad ass. So now im going to go to the local hobby shop and get some more tint then head over to wal-mart down the street and get some clearcoat to give it a glossy shine. 

So when I clean the car I can just clean it like normal right? Should I wait a certain amount of time till I try to wash the lights? I washed them before I sprayed them.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

what other transparent colors could you get?
Cuz with a set of clear tail-lights .... and lets say a blue car, transparent blue would look hella sweet. 
Just like a blakc car would go good with black tails and a grey car would look sweet with grey tails


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *what other transparent colors could you get?
> Cuz with a set of clear tail-lights .... and lets say a blue car, transparent blue would look hella sweet.
> Just like a blakc car would go good with black tails and a grey car would look sweet with grey tails *


True, but today I found out that a white sentra with dark smoked tails looks bad ass. I have tinted windows and that helps make my smoked tails stick out. I have had nothing but good compliments from my friends and I haven't put clearcoat on yet which I'm doing tommorrowandI think is going to look a little better with cleacoat, but not a big diference IMO. 

Oh and my tails go all the way into the trunk so I think that helps too. When I get my enigine in my car next week I'll try to get my friends digi cam and get some pics.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

Well unfortunately I got some overspray on the side of my car. And it was kind of heavey but I was able to take a bristle brush that is kinda medium if stiffness and scrub my ass off to get maybe half of it off. Today my friend that washes cars and is learning auto body(very good at that) told me to take some mineral spirt which is supposed a little less stronger then laquer thinner and rub it on with a rag the has very little on it and rub it on then take another rag thats soaked in water and wipe it off. Do you think it would work?


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

probably should work


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The little overspray from my red tinting came off with WD40 and a rag. Wax when you're done.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

this sounds like a good mod.........why isnt it so popular?? i wanna do mine now, i have a silver car, painting them black, with my center piece color matched...hmm


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Anybody who has done this ever gotten a ticket for it yet? I would really lkke to try this but im afraid of anymore damn fix-it tickets.....lol


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

oh, btw........i went to a hobby shop last nite and looked at their paint section........WOW they have a lot of paint. whats the name of the paint called? or what should i tell they guys that i'm looking for? i didnt buy paint but i did buy a skyline model car


----------

